# Ford : Ranger EV 2000 Ford Ranger EV Electric Vehicle Truck Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Nov-22-2009 20:02:07 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

